# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Lunch At My Desk

## amyb

Just got the heads up that my chicken with broccoli is here for lunch.

Chow, I mean ciao........

----------


## andynap

Nothing wrong with that. I had a nice chicken pot pie from DiBruno.

----------


## MIke R

Lean Cuisine Chicken Alfredo.....one Honeycrisp Apple.. a cup of Miso Soup....Fage Blueberry yogurt


big whoop

----------


## Voosh

Some leftover chicken from last night that Kathy does wonders to. Too lazy to make up some rice, so slopped it over some fresh bread from the local Italian bakery. Followed up with some local made ice cream. Purr.

----------


## amyb

OK-chicken wins today's lunch meat honors.

----------


## MIke R

tonight will be better:

grilled veal chop..baked sweet potato...steamed cauliflower

----------


## amyb

That's perfect. I liked the baked in panko crumbs cauliflower suggestion last week.

----------


## MIke R

> I liked the baked in panko crumbs cauliflower suggestion last week.




thats a staple for us...love it that way...just dont have the time to do it that way tonight..steaming is quick

----------


## andynap

Tonight I am using my outdoor basil for pesto before it gets too cold. I started a small planter for inside basil for the winter

----------


## MIke R

I love my Aerogrow for basil and herbs indoors in the winter...just love it

http://www.aerogarden.com/?cid=ppc_g...FUnr7QodQ3FmCA

and we have to pick what left outside today  and thats it   :Frown:

----------


## Voosh

Whatever. I'm no cook. But, I sure appreciate well done, fresh vittles. Always.

----------


## Rosemary

Last of the local corn tonight, with bluefish caught by the son of my late neighbor, Porter.  Peach Old Fashionds  in his memory.

----------


## andynap

> I love my Aerogrow for basil and herbs indoors in the winter...just love it
> 
> http://www.aerogarden.com/?cid=ppc_g...FUnr7QodQ3FmCA
> 
> and we have to pick what left outside today  and thats it




Luckily I have my entire sunroom as my Aerogrow-

----------


## MIke R

you keep it heated?

----------


## andynap

Sure do and air conditioned too- I live out here.

----------


## MIke R

I gotcha...I just built a 12 by 30 room but I screened it and half walled it and made it a three season room instead of all year round...

----------


## Dennis

> Peach Old Fashionds  in his memory.




Recipe please. 

For Porter' s sake.

----------


## Rosemary

Porter would be tickled that anyone would want a recipe of his.  He wasn't big on measuring.  From what I remember, he'd muddle fresh peach slices with some sugar and let them sit for a bit.  Porter called the result "peach syrup."  To this he would add bitters and bourbon, add ice, shake some more, and top the whole thing off with...bourbon.  They were delicious. The legacy continues.

----------


## andynap

Mine is all glass doors and windows in the roof

----------


## Jeanette

> Nothing wrong with that. I had a nice chicken pot pie from DiBruno.



How was it? I will be in Philly later today and a nice chicken pot pie from DiBruno Brothers sounds like a quick dinner to bring home for my kids.

----------


## andynap

It was excellent. I got it at the Comcast annex but I think  they would have it at the main store.

----------


## Dennis

> Porter would be tickled that anyone would want a recipe of his.  He wasn't big on measuring.  From what I remember, he'd muddle fresh peach slices with some sugar and let them sit for a bit.  Porter called the result "peach syrup."  To this he would add bitters and bourbon, add ice, shake some more, and top the whole thing off with...bourbon.  They were delicious. The legacy continues.




I like bourbon and I like peaches.

And I like Old Fashions.

I would probably like Porter.

I will drink one to his memory soon.

----------


## JEK

I tasted a new Manhattan yesterday made with cherry brandy and Makers Mark. Using it for our Geek Gala Release 2.0 coming up in November. We renamed it the Angry Bird.

----------


## Dennis

I have been splashing a bit of Luxardo in my Mannys for awhile.

----------

